# Where are FSA components made?



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

I'm thinking about getting an FSA crank, and was wondering where they are made. Anybody know off the top of their head?


----------



## Bill Silverman (Apr 2, 2007)

Taiwan would be my guess.


----------



## robbyracer (May 30, 2007)

I'm thinking of getting an FSA crank too and Taiwan would be my guess too.


----------



## CleavesF (Dec 31, 2007)

Dude, they're made by my second cousins in a sweatshop in China. 

Everything is in Asia something.


----------



## MisterMike (Aug 12, 2004)

Still got the box for my Gossamer Maga Exo compact. Says "Made in Taiwan"


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

Okay, that question has now been answered with some direct evidence from a box. I was hoping it was Italy, but I knew it was a big hope.


----------



## phoehn9111 (May 11, 2005)

Juan Valdez.
Seriously, you will not be requred to take an allegiance oath to the country
of origin, neither will you be required to marry the daughter of the mayor.
(Wait, that could be a good thing!)


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

Isn't Juan Valdez linked to Columbian coffee.

Yes, I know I won't have to take an oath, but it is kind of hard to put a different crank on my bike when the entire bike is Colnago, Campagnolo, and Cinelli, with the exception of the DT Swiss spokes, the Fizik Saddle, and the Tufo tires. Trust me, it mentally hurt to not use a Selle Italia saddle but it physically hurt to use a Selle Italia saddle. With the tires, I could easily go back to Vittorias. I'm SOL on the spokes. For some reason, I just hate putting a non Campy crank on my Campy equipped bikes, but I am thinking about getting the Cinqo powermeter and it only works with the SRAM S900, Truvativ Rouleur Carbon, FSA Team Issue carbon, and one other crankset. Right now, I am leaning toward the SRAM, but this purchase will probably wait until the winter, and maybe even next spring. Who knows.


----------



## Dajianshan (Jul 15, 2007)

SRAM is Made in Taiwan (Dali Township).


----------



## Rubber Lizard (May 10, 2007)

FSA has always been Taiwan. If its a bike component and its not made by Shimano or Campagnolo it is made in Taiwan. There are very few exceptions to that rule. .


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

I've never really had to worry about this because I usually use Campagnolo. Cinelli USED to be made in Italy, but now it appears to be made in Taiwan too. I have one set of Ram bars that say MADE in Italy on them and another set that says DESIGNED in Italy on it.

I knew that SRAM was made in Taiwan, along with Truvativ, but those were my first picks out of the cranks offered. If FSA was made in Italy, I would have gone with it since it isn't much different. Alas, all the options are made in Asia, so I'll go with the SRAM, especially since I heard a fellow rider's FSA BB creaking like crazy on today's ride.


----------



## Paul1PA (Sep 16, 2006)

Rubber Lizard said:


> If its a bike component and its not made by Shimano or Campagnolo it is made in Taiwan. There are very few exceptions to that rule. .


Sadly, that is the truth. Off the top of my head, I can only think of two popular manufacturers still making components in the U.S.:

Thomson - Stems & Seatposts
Chris King - Headsets & Hubs
There are also several "boutique" components from companies like PAUL and Phil Wood, but pretty rare to see them.

Paul


----------



## dwwheels (Feb 28, 2007)

Why do you hate Taiwan?


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

If that question is aimed at me, I have no idea where you get "I hate Taiwan" from. Next thing you know, you will call me a racist towards Taiwanese people. I don't have anything against Taiwan, but I am pretty anal about my bikes. I prefer them to be as Italian as possible, since I am 100% Italian. IT is just my preference. Kind of like I prefer a certain type of woman over another. Kind of like I prefer steak to other meat. I merely prefer to have my bikes as Italian as possible, and I do not hate Taiwan or Taiwanese people.


----------



## Rubber Lizard (May 10, 2007)

Paul1PA said:


> Sadly, that is the truth. Off the top of my head, I can only think of two popular manufacturers still making components in the U.S.:
> 
> Thomson - Stems & Seatposts
> Chris King - Headsets & Hubs
> ...


These companies are great examples that prove that you still can make great components at competitive prices in the USA. You might not make as much money, but its still doable and profitable. 

No need to worry about the quality of Taiwan sourced components. Taiwan is where the bike industry is at. The cost to quality ratio of most Taiwan sourced components is amazing. If Taiwan made poor quality bikes, components, computers, plasma screen tv's, ect then no company would have their parts made in Taiwan. Taiwan is not a backwater rice paddy third world nation. Taiwan is a nation as modern as the United States or Italy. 
Yeah, its too bad that Italy doesn't really make bikes or bike components anymore. I will admit that even though Taiwan makes parts to the highest quality, something about 'made in Italy' is oddly appealing. Even Campagnolo, possibly the greatest name in cycling is no longer made in Italy. It is a shame.


----------



## Jokull (Aug 13, 2007)

Stronglight still make most(?) of their components in France, and there's Mavic, but I'm think they've shipped their manufacturing out to eastern Europe. And after a moments Googling, I stole this from another forum; components made in the UK (although they're all fairly obscure):

Middleburn (cranks, chainrings, hubs, chainring bolts, headset spacers)
Royce (hubs, chainring bolts, bb)
Hope (brakes, hubs, stems, headsets, skewers, )
Use (bottle cages, posts, bars, stems, shims, saddles, skewers, sus forks)
Goldtec (hubs, chainrings)
Brooks (saddles, bartape, bags)


----------



## Dajianshan (Jul 15, 2007)

Being a strong supporter of Taiwan and an actual resident of the country... I don't see anything wrong with what dwwheels is saying. We do read a lot of racialist rants around here, but this is not one of them. 

I respect the project: An Italian bike with Italian parts... sounds classic and beautiful....
Part of the beauty of building a bike is the concept of the build. It adds a little artistry and intimacy to the experience in a sort of Duchamp sort of way. Bikes are essentially a frame, a chain drive and wheels. The builder's selection of the parts "frames" the bicycle, making it not the technique of putting parts together that is the art, but the "framing". 

I'd like to see it.


----------



## Rubber Lizard (May 10, 2007)

I can tell that this thread could turn into a string of posts in which everyone defends their favorite boutique manufacturer that is still locally made. These boutiques are great, and produce wonderful stuff and provide good competition to the big names in the aftermarket segment at times. 
But truth be told, very few of these manufactures have the volume to provide components for OEMs. Thats why they are boutiques and not ubiquitous on every bike.


----------



## Bill Silverman (Apr 2, 2007)

Hey, look, I'm riding my Cannondale Optimo with Campy 10 ergo and an FSA carbon pro crankset. Why? Because I thought it just looked cooler than the Campy. No compatibility problems and it's fine by me that it was made in Taiwan.

Being a baby-boomer born in the early '50's, I recall when "Made in Japan" was synonymous with cheap merchandise. How times have changed!


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

Yep, times have changed. When I started riding/racing seriously back in the mid 80's, my racing bike was a Mino Denti decked out with Campy Super Record, Selle Italia saddle, Cinelli bars and stem, and several wheels built with Campy Victory Strada and Record Crono rims and Campy Record and C Record hubs. I had wanted a Colnago, but my parents couldn't afford that frame.

Everything in commerce changes. When I first started my search for a new bike, I even thought about trying to build an all American bike with a Trek or Specialized frame. My reason for that one was because it would hurt a lot to spend $4,000 on a Colnago frame and I wanted to keep my money in my home country. After figuring out that I couldn't get American made components for the build, I went back to an Italian build and almost decided on a Bianchi 928 lugged frame until I came across a Colnago Cristallo for $2,500 from Switzerland. So, I bit the bullet and bought the Cristallo.

Here are some pics of the bikes. I don't have a profile one of the Cristallo on this computer and I am too lazy right now to get it off of the other computer.

Okay, found a link to the Cristallo from a previous post, but it has the Record Strada wheel on the rear and Zipp 202 up front:

https://gallery.roadbikereview.com/data/roadbike/500/medium/Bike_16.jpg


----------



## PeanutButterBreath (Dec 4, 2005)

fabsroman said:


> With the tires, I could easily go back to Vittorias.


Why do you love Thailand?


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

I guess Vittorias are now made in Thailand. Sheez, keeping all of this straight is almost impossible. I might as well just stick with the 3 C's (i.e., Colnago, Campagnolo, Cinelli) and just not worry about where everything is made.


----------



## rogger (Aug 19, 2005)

FSA is one of the brands owned by Tien Hsin Industries.

Tien Hsin Opens European Office and Warehouse
CAVENAGO BRIANZA, Italy (June 11) - Tien Hsin Industries recently opened its European office and warehouse facility just outside the northern Italian city of Milan.The new office will serve as European aftermarket distributor for Full Speed Ahead, PowerPro and TH brand components, as well as providing support for OEM brands and bicycle assemblers throughout Europe. In addition to stocking the full range of Tien Hsin components, the new European office will coordinate all marketing and promotional activities as well as warranty support and after sales services. Managing director of Tien Hsin’s new European headquarters is Claudio Marra who comes from Gruppo in Italy. Tien Hsin is based in Taichung, Taiwan and operates two factories in Taiwan and China. Tien Hsin Europe can be reached by e-mail at: [email protected] (BT)
Published @ 11-06-2001 

http://www.bike-eu.com/news/650/tien-hsin-opens-european-office-and-warehouse.html


----------



## samsation7 (Oct 19, 2005)

I'll add White Industries Hubs to the list also. A great local company.:thumbsup: 




Paul1PA said:


> Sadly, that is the truth. Off the top of my head, I can only think of two popular manufacturers still making components in the U.S.:
> 
> Thomson - Stems & Seatposts
> Chris King - Headsets & Hubs
> ...


----------



## MisterMike (Aug 12, 2004)

What if you got an Italian guy to buy the FSA cranks and then send them to you.... at least then you could say they "came from Italy" 

Just kidding. I completely understand the mission. At first I really though this going to be a Taiwan bashing thread but I clearly see you've got a build theme you are trying to adhere to.


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

Trust me, I have no issues with Taiwan. I've even bought bike parts from some ebay vendors based out of Taiwan.

Honestly, if I could, I would drive Italian cars, ride 100% Italian bikes (i.e., Campy Hyperons and Boras instead of Zipp 202's and 404's), and decorate my house with Italian art, but I'm not Donald Trump and I haven't won the lottery yet since it is hard to win the lottery when you don't play it. My heritage is 100% Italian. Both my parents came from Italy in their teens and they both speak Italian fluently. I visited Italy for the first time in 2001 with my parents, both of my sisters, and one of my brothers and saw both of my parents' home towns. I just love my Italian heritage.

Again, I have nothing against Taiwan or its people. I even have some Taiwanese friends here in the states.


----------



## Dajianshan (Jul 15, 2007)

> I even have some Taiwanese friends here in the states.





> Some of my best friends are black...


Taiwan takes no offense.... Be free my son... make your Italian bike. 

As far as who makes what... yeah... German engineering...BMW, Mercedes, ... 1978 VW Scirocco. Nobody's immune to selling $hit... even in the good ole US of A. Look at the AMC Gremlin. 

In Taiwan, we just don't get enough love from the world... all this telling us we need to be annexed by China and not allowed into the WHO and should limit our democracy to make China happy etc..., so when people dump on us for no good reason we get kinda sore. Most of your ipods, laptops and Tivos were engineered here by good people who care about doing a good job.


----------



## rogger (Aug 19, 2005)

fabsroman said:


> Honestly, if I could, I would drive Italian cars...


That's the funniest thing I've read all week. :lol:


----------



## BluRooster (Sep 11, 2006)

http://www.stellaazzurra.com/Crankset/Guizzo.php

This may be made in Italy...


----------



## de.abeja (Aug 27, 2006)

Dajianshan said:


> ... telling us we need to be annexed by China and not allowed into the WHO and should limit our democracy to make China happy etc....



Screw that, anyone who says that has been drawn down on by a Chinese missle boat five miles off the coast of Taipei. China wants to annex everything and build coal burning power plants with crappy factories attached to them to make lead based toys for American children. 

Taiwan is just as capable of making something as nice or sh!tty as any other industrialized nation.


----------



## bigbill (Feb 15, 2005)

Dajianshan said:


> Taiwan takes no offense.... Be free my son... make your Italian bike.
> 
> As far as who makes what... yeah... German engineering...BMW, Mercedes, ... 1978 VW Scirocco. Nobody's immune to selling $hit... even in the good ole US of A. Look at the AMC Gremlin.
> 
> In Taiwan, we just don't get enough love from the world... all this telling us we need to be annexed by China and not allowed into the WHO and should limit our democracy to make China happy etc..., so when people dump on us for no good reason we get kinda sore. Most of your ipods, laptops and Tivos were engineered here by good people who care about doing a good job.



I haven't had the pleasure of visiting Taiwan yet, but I can tell you from living in Italy for most of last year that the standard of living in Taiwan surely must meet or exceed that of Italy. I love Italy and would live there again in a heartbeat, but it isn't the magical place where artisans get together to build cycling works of art. I ride campy, but I wouldn't hesitate to buy something from Taiwan.


----------



## PeanutButterBreath (Dec 4, 2005)

fabsroman said:


> I guess Vittorias are now made in Thailand. Sheez, keeping all of this straight is almost impossible. I might as well just stick with the 3 C's (i.e., Colnago, Campagnolo, Cinelli) and just not worry about where everything is made.


Veloflex tires are made in Italy, FWIW.


----------



## dwwheels (Feb 28, 2007)

fabsroman said:


> If that question is aimed at me, I have no idea where you get "I hate Taiwan" from. Next thing you know, you will call me a racist towards Taiwanese people. I don't have anything against Taiwan, but I am pretty anal about my bikes. I prefer them to be as Italian as possible, since I am 100% Italian. IT is just my preference. Kind of like I prefer a certain type of woman over another. Kind of like I prefer steak to other meat. I merely prefer to have my bikes as Italian as possible, and I do not hate Taiwan or Taiwanese people.


Fab I was just yankin' your chain. 

I have a couple of Bianchis and my newest Pinella has all Campy, but an FSA headset and seatpost. I get what you are saying, but with mass production in Asia it's pretty darn hard to be completely Italian.


----------



## DM.Aelis (Jun 19, 2007)

Have to say fabsroman, that Bianchi FG Lite is literally my dream bike. Down to spec. Hope she rides as nice as she looks haha.

I guess I'm spoiled in a sense; I got a great deal on a classic steel Bianchi (from the 80's when they were definitely made in Italy) with full campy centaur 10speed (the newer carbon stuff that looks sexy) and I definitely find that aesthetics plays into my buying decisions and desires now

ex.

"oh hey I need a new frame, look at this cheap cannondale/whatever"

but then I'm like

"Nah I'll save my money for some euro-trash frame because I'm fickle and I can't help myself and it's so good looking"


----------

